# Projektmanagement Software- Erfahrung mit open-source SW-ÜProdukten



## dermoritz (16. Mai 2011)

In einem anderen Thread habt ihr mir sehr geholfen einen Toolstack für ein größeres Projekt zu finden. Eine Sache würde ich aber gerne herausgreifen bzw. ändern:

Ich habe bemerkt, dass ich Softwareunterstützung beim PM benötige, welche nicht die reine Entwicklungsarbeit betrifft (das leistet Trac sehr gut).
Es gibt ja nen Haufen Sachen die nicht direkt mit SW-Entwicklung zu tun haben: (Spezifikations)Dokumentenmanagement, Termine, Aufgaben...
Auf den ersten Blick (das war auch der sehr gute Tip von euch) hilft Redmine ein ganzes Stück weiter. Auf den zweiten Blick hab ich das Comparison of project management software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia gefunden.

Dort gibt es eine Menge open-source Alternativen mit sehr vielen "yes". Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen? Wieso empfehlen so viele Leute Redmine? Ist es wirklich besser? Oder bekannter?
(Neben den Features ist Integration in den Stack entscheidend - SVN, Hudson, Eclipse(MyLyn))


----------



## Peter75 (29. Nov 2011)

Möchte dieses Thema nochmal nach oben holen, da auch ich mir die Frage bzgl der Projektmanagment Software stelle


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2011)

Was ist denn die genaue Frage?

Ansonsten: Redmine


----------



## dermoritz (13. Dez 2011)

Inzwischen kann ich Redmine meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung aussprechen. Für Dokumentenmanagement benutzen wir z.B. das PlugIn "DMSF".

Also insbesondere mit den vielen Plugins wird Redmine zu einer sehr kompletten Lösung.


----------



## HelmutStein (15. Feb 2015)

Hallo, dermoritz.

Im unseren Unternehmen benutzt man ständig die PM Software von Inloox. 

IM Januar 2015 haben wir auch eine Alternative gefunden, nähmlich die Comindware Project.  Es gibt auch eine Testversion die wir in den letzten 2 Monaten kostelos benutzen haben.

Vielen Dank,

Helmut


----------

